

Listen to Wikipedia - arscan
http://listen.hatnote.com/

======
ivan_ah
This is possibly one of the coolest things I have seen all day. And I was
procrastinating nearly all day so I have seen a //bunch// of things ;)

Makes for nice BG music and hasn't gotten annoying yet (10 mins in).

